# Rating calculation



## MohammedGhoname (Sep 6, 2015)

Actually I dont how may rating system calculates the rating as I was 4.8 before yesterday. and yesterday had only one trip with rating 5* but my rating decreased to be 4.77 so how come my rating decreased after 5* trip?
please help


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

MohammedGhoname said:


> Actually I dont how may rating system calculates the rating as I was 4.8 before yesterday. and yesterday had only one trip with rating 5* but my rating decreased to be 4.77 so how come my rating decreased after 5* trip?
> please help


how do you know what the pax rate you? Uber keeps everything secret even when it comes to safety FOR ALL.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

3 stars for posting this question in the People forum.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's possible you were rated by a different trip that you took earlier I don't know. we don't get information from uber on how the rating system works all we know is if we are rated to low we get deactivated.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

Riders have up until their next request to rate the previous trip. Sometimes a low rating can show up later as a result of that. Additionally if you are looking at the 7 day rating, some rides that had good ratings may have fallen out of that window making lower rated rides count more.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

eyewall said:


> Riders have up until their next request to rate the previous trip. Sometimes a low rating can show up later as a result of that. Additionally if you are looking at the 7 day rating, some rides that had good ratings may have fallen out of that window making lower rated rides count more.


t should be like starbucks. Rating is available for 2 hours after that...POOF!


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

MarkR said:


> how do you know what the pax rate you? Uber keeps everything secret even when it comes to safety FOR ALL.


I had one trip yesterday, it was a 50 minutes trip and I had to drive back so I called it a night. Today, I looked on the web and you can isolate your rides by 1 day. I have a 5 rating for the 1 day. That was my PAX from yesterday. You can look if you have a few trips or one trip. a few days prior, I had 6 trips and one was bugged because I had to ask her for directions since she never put her drop off location in so My GPS didn't pick it up. She rated me low (I'm not a mind reader) but my rating came back up as someone gave me a higher rating the next day from that 6 day trip.

I did email Uber about the ratings since I'm newer and they responded 'don't over think it and shoot for 500 rides to get a fair average'. I heard they drop drivers below a 4.6 but I have been hovering around 4.6 to 5 as I build up my riders. I can't control 25 of 50 riders only rating me and 10 of those 25 giving me 4 and one giving a 3. That's going to really impact my average and there's just some people that will never give a 5 and some will never rate. I'm not going to care anymore about the rating.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

I 


vesolehome said:


> I had one trip yesterday, it was a 50 minutes trip and I had to drive back so I called it a night. Today, I looked on the web and you can isolate your rides by 1 day. I have a 5 rating for the 1 day. That was my PAX from yesterday. You can look if you have a few trips or one trip. a few days prior, I had 6 trips and one was bugged because I had to ask her for directions since she never put her drop off location in so My GPS didn't pick it up. She rated me low (I'm not a mind reader) but my rating came back up as someone gave me a higher rating the next day from that 6 day trip.
> 
> I did email Uber about the ratings since I'm newer and they responded 'don't over think it and shoot for 500 rides to get a fair average'. I heard they drop drivers below a 4.6 but I have been hovering around 4.6 to 5 as I build up my riders. I can't control 25 of 50 riders only rating me and 10 of those 25 giving me 4 and one giving a 3. That's going to really impact my average and there's just some people that will never give a 5 and some will never rate. I'm not going to care anymore about the rating.


I don't care about ratings. Even on Amazon, if I don't like it, it goes back. I don't read ratings they are written usually by non technical people who want to save a buck....blah blah blah

Ratings are just numbers on ubers' spreadsheet. If they deactivate, it was fun while it lasted and you are just like you were before this silly non sense started. Have fun driving and be safe. It's been my experience you get a good rating when the passengers arrive safe


----------

